# centos升级内核到5版本启动失败

## ktalice

报错信息如图，请问一下这是什么问题，该怎么办https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/40046353/70963428-5d0bfe00-20c3-11ea-9dbe-3fdb4fe99a7c.jpg

----------

